# Lindsey Wixson - Versace (Haute Couture) Atelier S/S 2012 in Paris 21.01.2012 (49x)



## Mandalorianer (24 Jan. 2012)

MQ's




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## LaScarf (24 Jan. 2012)

sehr sehr sexy vielen dank


----------



## Q (30 Jan. 2012)

sie ist zu lustig  :thx: für die klasse Bilder!


----------



## stuftuf (11 Feb. 2012)

klasse Bilder

:thx:


----------



## koftus89 (28 Sep. 2012)

danke schön für die fotos.


----------

